# What Kind of Man wears a Breitling?



## LtP171

I was paging through a vintage "mens" magazine, and came across an ad asking "What Kind of Man Reads?" 
You get the picture...

Me? Firefighter/Paramedic 22 years

Anyone else?

Joe


----------



## G-Shock

Dentist here


----------



## no_self_control

aerospace engineer


----------



## EJC

G-Shock said:


> Dentist here


Pediatric Dentist


----------



## G-Shock

EJC said:


> Pediatric Dentist


:-!


----------



## G M Fude

Industrial chemist.


----------



## Chryssan

Civil engineer.


----------



## Willows

Wannabe pilot in training.


----------



## glockshooter1

Project Manager for software implementations


----------



## SnapIT

Looks like we are in the same tent glockshooter. I concentrate on small business systems.


----------



## roadshadowww

Retired Military and Import business owner.
www.hometechintl.net


----------



## Tillon

Stay at home dad!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Director of my own company, but basically a specialist builder.:-!


----------



## Tiaz

Firefighter.


----------



## heynicewatch

Accountant / DJ


----------



## Alan M

Print/Production/Traffic (graphics) consultant.


----------



## Danne

Business developer in the tobacco industry.


----------



## dawson2k5

I work at my fathers tuning company in England.
Also own a company that sources watches (Time for you prestige watches).


----------



## MisterE

I.T. Manager pays bills. But outside of work.
Do it yourself kind of guy that loves to cook. I am a hunter in the fall. And since I was a kid I have been intrigued by aircraft.


----------



## guidonman

Sponsorship Sales for NFL Team.


----------



## chrycofan

Television Engineer, retired from local PBS station a few years ago but went back to Freelancing. I'll be at the US Open Tennis Tournament later this month as EIC ( Engineer-in-Charge ) of one of the Production Trucks. Usually the coverage for Grandstand Court for CBS.

Butch


----------



## davey vermaak

Me?

Managing Director of communications company.

D


----------



## rbt

Retired **** star.


----------



## T Bone

Carpenter (primarily commercial/heavy industrial). But I'm looking to make a change. Would love Rbt's old job, but I don't think I have the physique for it! :-d


----------



## jojo

Married !!!!!:-!

Regards jonas


----------



## doctor subie

practicing internal medicine physician...soon to be quitting my wretched job and probably becoming a hospitalist!


----------



## GoldenBear

Options trader (turned high school football coach).


----------



## rik

Tax man.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Broker

Financial planner and economics professsor
Volunteer firefighter

Todd


----------



## helderberg

Own a residential plumbing shop.
Frank


----------



## wurtzburg

Air force pilot.


----------



## Tom V.

National Events manager for one of the Olympic sports.

Tom V,


----------



## marinedad

Neurologist


----------



## Fagan

Retired military
Now, Medical Admin Officer


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Hiram K. Nutbuster*

The S.O.B. from the factory with all the answers...

Sage advice and pearls of wisdom. Bikini waxing. Watermelon salesman. Hebrew lessons. Operating System revisions. JetSki and jewelry repair. International ambassador of goodwill hunting. Worst nightmare of terrorist organizations. Systems Engineer. Entrepeneur and world's 2nd best aviator and pilot.


----------



## Dave E

Executive Recruiter/Recruitment Project Manager


----------



## NMehring

Industrial Engineering Student.


----------



## theoilrigger

Therapist, babysitter, bouncer, bartender... I manage a nightclub.


----------



## fox

Senior IT consultant


----------



## Roffensian

Own my own Management Consulting firm (shameless plug - www.roffensian.com), race sled dogs (but haven't yet figured out how to get that to pay the bills!)


----------



## googoo

dictator.


----------



## heb

no_self_control said:


> aerospace engineer


Me too; AE.

heb


----------



## Mark*p

25 year old Pilot.


----------



## PoliceDog

Freelance writer/producer. (Retired President of small advertising agency)


----------



## bradders

Easy - men who own purple velvet cords and drive whacky French sportscars 

Brad


----------



## Chancellor842

Marketing Director of a Vending Merchandising Corporation.


----------



## T Bone

rik said:


> Tax man.
> 
> I'll get my coat.


ROTF LMAO!


----------



## bdavid

Title Insurance Company and Costco!!


----------



## blitz993

C.A.M. Community Association Manager

Recently started and company designing custom kitchens and baths

Matt


----------



## rscmaine

Aflac Insurance Sales Manager

AAAFFFFLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAC!!!!!!


----------



## B-ling88

Business Franchaise Owner/Realestate Property Management


----------



## Timur

Hit man.


----------



## CMa

Project manager in an IT company, mobile communications.


----------



## HPP

Leading Foreman Maintanance in a market leader Company (producer of printed circuit boards)
Harley Owner (FLH)
Breitling B2 (white)
Breitling Super Avenger (black)
Breitling Navitimer World (black)
and 63 other (like Omega, Tissot, Festina, Certina, Bulova, Poljot, Raimond Weil, Junkers, Swatch, Elysee, Aeromatic, ...)


----------



## johan_h

Project Manager for a major ERP system


----------



## googoo

Timur said:


> Hit man.


this is definitely a lie...no hit man would consider himself a hit man.:-d


----------



## helderberg

Damn, Am I out of my league or what!!!
Frank


----------



## ToddG

I help _good people_ kill _bad people_.

(Gov't Program Mgr and instructor for a small-arms manufacturer)


----------



## tompw

Intensive Care RN and studying for my masters in medical law.


----------



## findo-400

Me? Oh.............

World Traveller
Soldier of Fortune
Oppressor of Champions
Seeker of Peace
International Lover
All Round Good Guy
Casual Hero
Pilosopher
Fighter of Wars
Starter of Revolutions
Governments Run
Queller of Uprisings
Tamer of Tigers
Emptier of Bars
Converter Of Virgins
Verifier of Computers
Organiser of Orgies

are a few of my pastimes..................."sorry dear......yes just coming......yes I'll walk the dog once I've taken the trash out........Sorry guys need to go...............":-s


----------



## Tom Connelly

UNIX and IT Sysadmin as well as R&D support - I support a software development unit with their hardware, software, and digital "environment" needs. b-) I also do the tedious stuff like tape backup, inventory, etc... Hey, it's a living. :-d


----------



## Skipdawg

US Navy Veteran/ Retired Security Consultant. :-!


----------



## cyaltr94

MIS [email protected] Aerospace Manufacturer & Custom IT, High End Home Theater, Home Automation on the side


----------



## Cylon

I'm not sure... father of two...
When I grow up, I want to be an engineer... (that's what I went to school for 15 years ago.) or maybe an airline pilot.... nah... couldn't give up my sportscar for a bus.

Cylon


----------



## 425Ranger

Retired Military; 11B5VF7
Current Cop... typical.


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Business Development Manager-ERP software 
Husband
Father to a month old boy:-! Anyone want to sell 6 hours of solid, uninterrupted sleep?


----------



## Breitlings22

IT/ Photographer


----------



## rpm

I ride a Schwinn and have a paper route. I hate Sundays !


----------



## skyworker

A flight attendant quickly going broke, because of this obsession with wachtes.


----------



## BROWNERS

When you all walk thru those huge glass frontages that adorn the shopping Malls,
Where jewellers display their watches that we all drool/wish/pray we could own......................... 
Well thats my job,installing the glass. :-!


----------



## Sandecker

I work with laser crystals with names like lithium niobate, lithium tantalate. Maybe some day I'll see the dilithium crystals from Scottie. Beam me up!


----------



## anon65535

Internationally Published Author, Wall Street Advisor, Director and Strategic IT Infrastructure Architect.


----------



## B-Shaker

IT Specialist ( Software/Hardware) - "formal" term for hacker


----------



## mikkolopez

rbt said:


> Retired **** star.


haven't i watch you somewhere LOL, man ... that is one job that appeals to me but haven't got the right tool for it :-!


----------



## mikkolopez

Ex-Air Force helicopter strike wing pilot now desk pilot of a Chemical Manufacturing company ;-)

at nights, baby-sitter to my kids :-s


----------



## mikkolopez

a regular 007 huh ... good one :-d ... Converter of Virgins, man, now i know i am in the wrong business



findo-400 said:


> Me? Oh.............
> 
> World Traveller
> Soldier of Fortune
> Oppressor of Champions
> Seeker of Peace
> International Lover
> All Round Good Guy
> Casual Hero
> Pilosopher
> Fighter of Wars
> Starter of Revolutions
> Governments Run
> Queller of Uprisings
> Tamer of Tigers
> Emptier of Bars
> Converter Of Virgins
> Verifier of Computers
> Organiser of Orgies
> 
> are a few of my pastimes..................."sorry dear......yes just coming......yes I'll walk the dog once I've taken the trash out........Sorry guys need to go...............":-s


----------



## OddE

R&D+field engineer, subsea/offshore industry.

Almost talked our HR manager into putting 'General purpose geek' on my business cards. Almost. D'oh.

Past: Roadie.

-- 
Odd Erling - Chrono Shark on wrist, Cosmonaute to come...


----------



## WatchRhino

GIS Consultant (basically IT for Maps & Data)


----------



## beard

LtP171 said:


> ....What Kind of Man ....?
> ...


Civil engineer - formwork specialist - bridges, etc.

commercial add --> we delivered formwork for Burj Dubai


----------



## Portzed

Technology Financing Bloke - IT and even more quirky and obscure stuff that most banks won't touch with a barge pole.:-!


----------



## Palantas

Former enlisted man in the US Army infantry. Currently an ROTC cadet in college, majoring in human resources or something like that. Mostly I party and hang out, and do some Army stuff on weekends and in the summer. That was much longer than what everyone else typed, so I'll just go with:
*College student*.


----------



## Robertus

*Physician*

Physician - internal medicine, sports medicine, rheumatology + GP.
Among other brands I own a Chrono Superocean - my daily wearer 7/24, now expecting the 2nd CSO... 

Robert

PS: GP stands for general practitioner, not Girard-Perregaux


----------



## Verner

After last night....recovering alcoholic!

But seriously, an IT Manager.


Verner


----------



## peters

Artist......

Breitling superocean
Breitling chrono colt
Breitling aerospace
Omega seamaster 1948
Omega speedmaster 2005
Polar sport RS200

pete


----------



## oliverharris

Hi, I love Breitlings! But use a Rolex for my work . . . oops!

-Airline pilot.


----------



## Marc-B1

Biljonair.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Company Director for my own IT Consultancy.

Stef


----------



## TxKarateDude

Just ordered a Superocean Steelfish.

I'm an Electrician
Blackbelt in Karate
Surfer (longboard)
Harley rider
Knife collector and eventual knifemaker


----------



## gjone

Physical Therapist/real estate investor


----------



## gjone

SnapIT said:


> Looks like we are in the same tent glockshooter. I concentrate on small business systems.


hey! i shoot glock too... 19 cheap ammo


----------



## toddb

Casino Pit Boss...b-)


----------



## Brice

Music composer and scenographer
Universities of Fine Arts & Decorative Arts teacher
CEO of a creation company (now in charge of feeding buzz on french wines in China...b-))


----------



## MMRacing

Haven't we had like ten of these similar threads. I will play nice though.

Mechanical Engineer that designs the power train for this.


----------



## burley1

gynecologist


----------



## Dieselgeek

I don't own one, but my Uncle has 10. He is a Pilot retired from Raytheon Aircraft. He received his first one from Raytheon ( Breitling Emergency) And he has been hooked since. I'd say Pilots and Bentley drivers first.


----------



## EJC

burley1 said:


> gynecologist


be careful with those rider tabs.


----------



## toddb

you WEAR the watch during the exams? better use the superocean or heritage SO, homey


----------



## DanielG

Ex-Army Instructor Pilot
Now computer forensics examiner b-)


----------



## ado2410

Electrical Engineer


----------



## Alex**

chartered accountant have to fund my watch and fast car habit somehow!!


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

Former _bus_driver (mainly Air_bus_ 310, 330 and 340)

Aeronautical Engineer of sorts...
Airline Captain, Type Examiner
Currently Technical Flight Test Pilot Boeing 777 and Technical Pilot 777

Reader of Good Night Stories to my 6 yr old daughter.
Faithful companion to my loving wife...

Diligent consumer of Scottish Malt distillates...


----------



## OddE

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> Diligent consumer of Scottish Malt distillates...


-That makes two of us. 

Mostly various Islays for me, Laphroaig's quarter cask currently being the favourite.

Caol Ila 10yo, various Bowmores and the odd Talisker and Ardbeg also occupy room in my bar cabinet as we speak. If I dig a little deeper, I might even find a bottle or two of Oban and Strathisla - the latter IMHO being one of the most underrated Speysides.

Sigh. I guess it's a bad sign when one sits in one's office, just after 9AM - and the only thing on one's mind all of a sudden is whisky... 

-- 
Odd Erling - work is the curse of the drinking class...


----------



## hankr37

accountant


----------



## harryb

mechanic here,skyland avenger w/proII bracelet.b-)


----------



## Talal696

commercial pilot


----------



## climberguyinboulder

Attorney... and, of course, a ninja


----------



## derleicaman

Custom Kitchen and Bath Design
Professional Photographer
Editor and Past President, Leica Historical Society of America

Chrono Avenger
Seawolf Avenger
Super Ocean Professional

Various Rolex, Omega and Sinn


----------



## aikiman44

Podiatrist by day.

Father of 4, triathlete, martial artist by night.|>

Recent acquirer of yellow dial Seawolf.:-!


----------



## GregNYC

MMRacing said:


> Haven't we had like ten of these similar threads. I will play nice though.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer that designs the power train for this.


MM - Dude, how tall are those tires!!??


----------



## dbluefish

College degree
My Tour with the Corps
28 yrs in Social Services, last 10 as County Human Services Director
and blessedly retired, a little poorer, but rich in memories and friends.

semper fi

paul|>


----------



## Peter D

Automotive Engineer

now lecturing..


----------



## motogirlx

gjone said:


> hey! i shoot glock too... 19 cheap ammo


I WEAR A BEUTIFUL 2007 STEELFISH I PURCHASED 2DAYS AGO!! I AM A RADIOGRAPHER. I GUESS WOMEN WEAR BREITLINGS TOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## MMRacing

GregNYC said:


> MM - Dude, how tall are those tires!!??


146" Dia.


----------



## Alex**

*Re: Another REALLY funny poster...*

so..........................

what do the rest you breitling wearing rabble do?

ps motogirlx congrats on the new watch hope youre loving it?


----------



## toddb

roadie? mee too!


----------



## martbroad

I own and operate a Funeral Home in London (UK) 

Martin


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> *Hiram K. Nutbuster*
> 
> The S.O.B. from the factory with all the answers...
> 
> Sage advice and pearls of wisdom. Bikini waxing. Watermelon salesman. Hebrew lessons. Operating System revisions. JetSki and jewelry repair. International ambassador of goodwill hunting. Worst nightmare of terrorist organizations. Systems Engineer. Entrepeneur and world's 2nd best aviator and pilot.


Hmmmmmmm.... No one asked who is the world's *best* aviator and pilot. :-s :think: Easy answer... ;-) At one time or another, _*all*_ of my flight instructors. And when I became an instructor, naturally I assumed the mantle as well... :thanks :-d
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## DanielG

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.... No one asked who is the world's *best* aviator and pilot. :-s :think: Easy answer... ;-) At one time or another, _*all*_ of my flight instructors. And when I became an instructor, naturally I assumed the mantle as well... :thanks :-d
> Cheers,
> Ron


But can you hover? :-d

DanH Instructor Pilot |>


----------



## O2AFAC67

DanielG said:


> But can you hover? :-d
> 
> DanH Instructor Pilot |>


Well, in fact, yes I can. Wifey's cousin owned an R-22 a number of years ago and I used to fly quite a bit with him. Love the vertical to horizontal transition feeling. I considered adding the rating but never got a round tuit. :-( As an aside, I also have .4/hr blimp time logged. Had an opportunity to ride in the Goodyear blimp which used to be stationed at Spring north of Houston. The pilot asked if any of us passengers happened to be a pilot and when I answered in the affirmative he suprised me with the offer to take left seat. It was a hoot. My wife asked him if he was nuts. Hahahahahaha!!!! ;-) :-d I had brought along a video tape recorder and she taped me driving that bad boy. I should buy one of those VHS to DVD converter things and make a disc copy of the tape. Hmmmm.... perhaps a hint to wifey for a birthday gift.. 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## rbt

As an aside, I also have .4/hr blimp time logged. Had an opportunity to ride in the Goodyear blimp which used to be stationed at Spring north of Houston.

Hmmm, never made the connection between you and hot air before, Ron.


----------



## Hctr154

Police officer b-)


----------



## EJC

rbt said:


> As an aside, I also have .4/hr blimp time logged. Had an opportunity to ride in the Goodyear blimp which used to be stationed at Spring north of Houston.
> 
> Hmmm, never made the connection between you and hot air before, Ron.


I had:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## EJC

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, in fact, yes I can. Wifey's cousin owned an R-22 a number of years ago and I used to fly quite a bit with him. Love the vertical to horizontal transition feeling. I considered adding the rating but never got a round tuit. :-( As an aside, I also have .4/hr blimp time logged. Had an opportunity to ride in the Goodyear blimp which used to be stationed at Spring north of Houston. The pilot asked if any of us passengers happened to be a pilot and when I answered in the affirmative he suprised me with the offer to take left seat. It was a hoot. My wife asked him if he was nuts. Hahahahahaha!!!! ;-) :-d I had brought along a video tape recorder and she taped me driving that bad boy. I should buy one of those VHS to DVD converter things and make a disc copy of the tape. Hmmmm.... perhaps a hint to wifey for a birthday gift..
> Cheers,
> Ron


Ron,

If you have a DVD recorder in your home system (they've gotten relatively cheap these days) you can just record while watching the tape.

no need for a special converter.


----------



## rbt

I was posting TIC, Elliot. Do we know Ron or what? Right now he is writing a post to explain helium to us in order to sway this thread away from hot air.


----------



## EJC

rbt said:


> I was posting TIC, Elliot. Do we know Ron or what? Right now he is writing a post to explain helium to us in order to sway this thread away from hot air.


as the old Abbott & Costello routine goes

RBT: What makes a balloon go up?

Ron: Hot air.

RBT: So what's keeping you down?:-d:-d:-d


----------



## DanielG

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, in fact, yes I can. Wifey's cousin owned an R-22 a number of years ago and I used to fly quite a bit with him. Love the vertical to horizontal transition feeling. I considered adding the rating but never got a round tuit. :-( As an aside, I also have .4/hr blimp time logged. Had an opportunity to ride in the Goodyear blimp which used to be stationed at Spring north of Houston. The pilot asked if any of us passengers happened to be a pilot and when I answered in the affirmative he suprised me with the offer to take left seat. It was a hoot. My wife asked him if he was nuts. Hahahahahaha!!!! ;-) :-d I had brought along a video tape recorder and she taped me driving that bad boy. I should buy one of those VHS to DVD converter things and make a disc copy of the tape. Hmmmm.... perhaps a hint to wifey for a birthday gift..
> Cheers,
> Ron


That rocks! I've got about 7.7 hours of CP time fixed wing :-d

100 hours of combat time too |>


----------



## williefly

Sorry double posts.


----------



## williefly

SWAT member.


----------



## Brice

Hi Willy.
Do you mean member of Special Weapons And Tactics ?
or Severe Weather Assistance Team ?
(sounds quite different...)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

DanielG said:


> But can you hover? :-d
> 
> DanH Instructor Pilot |>


No, but I still can fly at 26,000 feet with one engine shut down. 
Can you? :-d

PS.

Oh, I forgot to add: ...while drinking my coffee.


----------



## DanielG

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> No, but I still can fly at 26,000 feet with one engine shut down.
> Can you? :-d


Only if dropped from a plane and that would be 26,000' for a very short period as I descended to an altitude where the blades actually bite :-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> No, but I still can fly at 26,000 feet with one engine shut down.
> Can you? :-d
> PS. Oh, I forgot to add: ...while drinking my coffee.


Well, no. But I have flown a few thousand feet higher than that with no engine at all. ;-) 
PS. I would have loved to have had a hot cup of coffee to drink but I would have been compelled to remove my oxygen mask to drink it. Mountain wave, Kurt. I'm also a CFIG. 

PPS. Ok, I did have a little assistance getting up to the jumping off point. A PA-18 provided the help. Towed through the rotor on the way which was the worst few seconds of turbulence I've ever experienced. :rodekaart
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## rik

I'm a tax man. I'm not jealous. Honest. :-d


----------



## williefly

Brice said:


> Hi Willy.
> Do you mean member of Special Weapons And Tactics ?
> or Severe Weather Assistance Team ?
> (sounds quite different...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Its the former.


----------



## chizucc

Nuclear Medicine Technologist


----------



## Mr Bigs

Electrician B1


----------



## ticketgeorge

Ticket Broker,
and if I ever have to grow up this is what I want to do for a living
orbiter3 emergency
Happy New Year
ticketgeorge


----------



## arloji

14 years in IT, now an Orchid farmer, SOH 38


----------



## RJT

Corporate Sales Executive Alltel Wireless


----------



## trueblue40

Self-employed signmaker. Glamorous eh!!


----------



## ffeelliixx

My passion is floral arrangement and design, but right now Hula dancing is making ends meet.

-FLX


----------



## BOBBYBOB

I retired in 1999, I was a train announcer for the Long Island Railroad
in Pennsylvania station in New York City. I have had the Breitling for
5 years, before that it was a Submariner. Happy New Year


----------



## Seawolf69

polytechnic lecturer...former hotelier


----------



## Clem

I am the General Manager of my family business (Father is the Owner/President) that specializes in the servicing and sales of the fuel injection systems and turbochargers for those and related machinery.

Just got my Super Avenger last October.



MMRacing said:


> Mechanical Engineer that designs the power train for this.


----------



## kcouncil

USAF Command Pilot, Delta Air Lines First Officer


----------



## novedl

kcouncil said:


> USAF Command Pilot, Delta Air Lines First Officer


 dang cool~i wish i did something neat like that, i'm a biochemist.


----------



## SnapIT

Don't fret novedl, not everyone knows their lipids from their peptides!


----------



## SouthBend

Retired Army Officer, now
Watchmaker


----------



## Greaves

I work in television.


----------



## poppydog

I both love and hate this kind of thead: I love them because it's great to see what fellow enthusiasts do for a living, and I hate them because I see what exciting experiences others have and which remind me of my dull job - school teacher. SS and Ti Seawolves.


----------



## Spacer

Search and Rescue helicopter pilot.


----------



## holdemchamp1225

Former investment banker turned poker pro and now founder and director of an NPO. BTW, still like to play poker, LOL!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

holdemchamp1225 said:


> Former investment banker turned poker pro and now founder and director of an NPO. BTW, still like to play poker, LOL!!


So do I, Bruce. All in... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## poppydog

Spacer said:


> Search and Rescue helicopter pilot.


There! You see? Great to see such an interesting and admirable profession represented here. Me? I teach reluctant teenagers about gerunds and participles and . .

Enjoy your last week down south Spacer and safe return.


----------



## holdemchamp1225

Gotta call your bluff, Ron!! :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

holdemchamp1225 said:


> Gotta call your bluff, Ron!! :-!


You gonna risk _*everything*_ to call pocket rockets?!! :-d I've only had them busted once in my career and it ain't gonna happen again!! ;-) :rodekaart o|
Best,
Ron

PS. Maybe we should stick to something less risky... ;-)










Or entertaining...










Or even something more cerebral... :-d










And when all else fails...










;-) :-d
Ron


----------



## sbeams

College student, bank teller, undecided on what I want to do with my life in the future


----------



## holdemchamp1225

Funny, if you play on Full Tilt Poker, pocket rockets get cracked MORE THAN 75% of the time, NO KIDDING!!

BTW, chess is my FAVORITE game. Poker is a hobby, LOL!!


----------



## mwheatley

College student working part time at a breitling AD....


----------



## RXPete

Pharmacist


----------



## Kid Vegas

Dreamed of playing in the NHL......instead became a RVP at a Fortune 500 firm.


----------



## O2AFAC67

holdemchamp1225 said:


> Funny, if you play on Full Tilt Poker, pocket rockets get cracked MORE THAN 75% of the time, NO KIDDING!!
> 
> BTW, chess is my FAVORITE game. Poker is a hobby, LOL!!


Well, I play on Pokerstars (.com) and I've only had pocket aces *once* in the last two years. :roll: The board paired sixes on the river and and the hand held up anyway... :thanks Yep, poker is just recreation for me and my golfing buds. I played duplicate bridge for many years all over the world cuz it kept me off the streets and out of the bars. :-d Seriously, my favorite game (besides golf) was always bridge. I even made the mistake of teaching my wife how to play. :roll: Rubber bridge is fun but duplicate bridge is the best card game ever invented/developed IMHO. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## handwound

Senior IT Consultant specializing in Directory and Messaging migrations - mostly Windows --> Windows platforms, but I've done Notes and Novel migrations, too.


----------



## RRM1020

Wealth Advisor... for my athlete clients Ill also get into branding, business development, marketing and sponsorships, foundations....

Poker as a hobby. lol

2 Breitlings so far :-!


----------



## fearless-five

Art thief


----------



## Don Indiano

Retired Elvis impersonator.
(Yes, the one with the French accent)


----------



## TicTacman

Sales & Marketing director at Orisol ltd.
Robots for the shoe-making Industry.


----------



## SteveF

Construction Consultant....UKo|


----------



## jaiello

Sales guy here. I got a Superocean Steelfish on Friday. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Shrubby

College student and part-time pharmacy technician. Applying to pharmacy school this summer.


----------



## ImaginaryForces

Master's student in Econometrics here.


----------



## asadtiger

really nice to see that people are doing such amazingly cool stuff...would ove to know more about so many ppl and their professions and how they got into them but its kinds tuff on a forum 

I just recently graduated from engineering university but looking to appear for govt service exam (police deptt)...I'll get my first Breitling if i get into Police or I will get an Omega if I get into foreign service...hehe..i just wish I get somehwere


----------



## Arthur H

National Account Manager selling CAT products across the UK


----------



## QikEnuF

Overseas security contractor


----------



## punch

IT Analyst for a big evil health insurance corporation.


----------



## LFCRules

punch said:


> IT Analyst for a big evil health insurance corporation.


On the same theme:

IT Analyst for a big *(Blue)* evil *IT* corporation


----------



## welly

Apple Reseller store co-owner...


----------



## goneontheroad

IT has been said way too many times. 

i'm a Technician for a petroleum pipeline. 

runs from houston to new york. about 100 miles of that, through PA, DE and NJ.. i'm supposed to keep running. 

and i don't wear my watch to work.


----------



## t2blade

nuclear pharmacist here!


----------



## BAM-BAM

Offshore worker / Own company


----------



## bjornkeizers

BAM-BAM said:


> Offshore worker / Own company


Oil rig? That sounds like the plot to Armageddon. Ever been on the Space Shuttle? :-d

Some interesting jobs here. Makes mine seem rather boring 

I work as a journalist / newsreader for a regional radio/TV station. Means I get to tell about 500.000 people about the latest government issues, crime, sports and the weather.

I've done radio for about three years now, and even produced a succesful 16-part TV series in cooporation with a national station.


----------



## Pietermann

I'm a wood specialist b-)


----------



## Brad2064

Nuclear Missile Combat Crew Commander


----------



## Tom V.

I am an events manager for one of the Olympic sports

Tom V


----------



## Stonechild

police officer - not a mountie


----------



## vintage-tone

hey Everyone
36 luthier, vintage guitar expert .
I had several vintage Navitimer that i ended up selling or trading but I kept the 69 Chronomatic, 1 st automatic Chronograph !


----------



## EJC

Hey Tone, great hearing from you again

Nice move keeping the Chronomatic.
The guitars are holding up well and R&S is doing a project for my kid.


----------



## RAVFOX

Small business owner: marketing and software development. Also a PhD, a historian a car enthusiast, and a husband and father.


----------



## Halewah

Middle East oilfield tramp...:-s


----------



## Spiederia

Retired Federal law enforcement agent. Currently a Magistrate. :-!


----------



## ach5

*WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

I recall a thread on here (before "the big crash of 2006" I think, but maybe after??) about occupations of Breitling owners - it was a nice little read.

Cant find it now - presumably it got wiped in the crash - can anyone recall if it's still about - either a tribute thread, or the original one if it was indeed after the crash?

If not, could we start another? Was a nice insight into what everyone does. Those who dont want to reveal their true occupation (spies, assassins and the like, along with people with embarassing jobs can just make one up if they are so inclined!)

Thanks.


----------



## c1jensen

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

I'll play...I'm an aircraft broker. :-!


----------



## Fagan

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

Retired USAF and now Medical Ctr Admin Officer.


----------



## Spacer

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

SAR helicopter pilot


----------



## jwlsc

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

Computer Data Warehouse Analyst


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

Long haul airline pilot (Atlas Air 744). National Guard pilot (USAF 129th CSAR).

Hardcore watch junkie since about 1999. Most of my watches are aviation or military related.....


----------



## RJRJRJ

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*



ach5 said:


> I recall a thread on here (before "the big crash of 2006" I think, but maybe after??) about occupations of Breitling owners - it was a nice little read.
> 
> Cant find it now - presumably it got wiped in the crash - can anyone recall if it's still about - either a tribute thread, or the original one if it was indeed after the crash?


There is this one from not too long ago:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=78470


----------



## SnapIT

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

It looks like there were a couple of similar threads started over the years RJ. Here is a link to an alternative....

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=37705&highlight=tech...

I won't merge them but just let this new thread weave its merry way.


----------



## ach5

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

Ahh, there they are - feel free to merge this one - looks like the others have all the info, if a little out of date.


----------



## SnapIT

*Re: WUS Breitling Owners Occupation Thread - Lost thread from years ago*

And so two have become as one ach5! :- )


----------



## matrixcode

I am in sales / management at a moving company..... funny though, breitling comes up a lot in rap music... was gonna say rapper's wear em and they do. i have a super avenger and I think they were blinging out the bezels and probably because of the size / cost wore them.


----------



## fifthstreetz

stock broker


----------



## energyarts

Infidel...


----------



## 737Driver

Airline Training Captain, Boeing 737NG's.

Would love to fly heli's though, say in a rescue role!

Very interesting thread. Happy collecting, good health and happiness!

Rob.

Soon to be B-1 owner, Omega Speedmaster, Omega Seamaster.


----------



## jimmy jones

car salesmen


i too will get my coat


----------



## prerid

public relations professional and media manager. 34


----------



## n4292936

International Spy


----------



## Brad2064

Nuclear Missile Combat Crew Commander


----------



## RCWells

Registered Nurse, ER


----------



## steve serafin(orlando)

My own company who does home repairs for real estate companies that leases out various types of homes for the owners.


----------



## Nephro

Nephrologist


----------



## ach5

Family Practitioner (we call them GPs in the UK).

Retired professional diver (hence the SuperOcean)


----------



## PolizeiFritz

SuperCop


----------



## crsuk11

no_self_control said:


> aerospace engineer


Hi, Clubs - Owner (Super Avenger & Chrono-Matic)


----------



## kaeo_15

Biomechanist...


----------



## edsubz

Lou said:


> Director of my own company, but basically a specialist builder.:-!


man the tatt is the bomb
love it show real devotion to the brand
i can only aspire for a super avenger black chrono
cheers


----------



## JürgenK

Software programmer :roll:.


----------



## Sutty

police officer


----------



## steve serafin(orlando)

kaeo_15 said:


> Biomechanist...


I had to look that one up.

The discipline of biomechanics integrates the laws of physics and the working concepts of engineering to describe the motion of various body segments and the forces acting on these segments. Injury biomechanics then couples the knowledge of force and motion with a thorough understanding of human anatomy and human tissue mechanics to explore the possible relationships between external events (i.e. automobile accidents) and human tissue injury.

Very interesting!


----------



## s15driftking

i always thought that breitling would be worn mostly by pilots and engineers. I however manage a staffing division of a headhunting firm.


as to "what kind of man am i"...?

27 years old, just married and bought a house. I love golf... but am not that great at it. I smoke/collect cigars, collect watches, and am very money motivated as I like to have nice things. Most people would say that I am ahead of my time in terms of how i carry myself both professionally and personally. 

I am also very diverse as an individual. I grew up skateboarding and snowboarding while listening to old school punk rock... the same bands I still listen to 13 years later. I was a C student in college. I have no issues with talking about who I was then and who I am now. I was an art student in college and nearing the end of my junior year in college I met.networked.started being mentored by a well-know/branded entrepreneur who opened my eyes to a lot of "the reality of life is this..." and he motivated me in ways and provoked thought in my mind that I never would have "sparked" myself. I have been out of school for 3 years and have taken good job/business risks and have been rewarded accordingly. I do like working in business. As an operations manager of a division of our firm I have to pay attention to the details which is something I loathe. It is also soemthing that I know i can handle and do with borish consistency.

My boss has told me 2 very good "lines" that I feel have a lot of style:

1. The "C" students are the ones that own the businesses that the "A" students work for.
2. A trait you find in all high level executives is that they have more energy than most



A punk rock businessman who has no toruble telling you that he's prpoud of his accomplishmnets... I guess that's me...I who I am, and where I came from... and people respect me because of it.


----------



## dylain

i think many celebrities wear this brand watch, in my opinion, the man who wear breitling watch almost is a business man or a main feature in a big company!


----------



## 1IG

Ex British Armed Forces now project manager sadly.


----------



## kosmo

BMW Manager


----------



## Paradigm

3 pages and no lawyers yet?


----------



## s15driftking

Paradigm said:


> 3 pages and no lawyers yet?


this isnt the rolex forum......


----------



## jarhed42

Active duty Sergeant Major, USMC :-| :-!


----------



## HeadOffice

International Man Of Mystery...


----------



## xslyyx

Own company in construction engeneering

27 years old.


----------



## goingloud

Good question - A man/woman who likes a nice watch, that can be worn during an athletic event, camping, shooting, hiking, that can also be worn in a business or business casual environment...Someone not really into "bling" -

GL


----------



## pacifichrono

jarhed42 said:


> Active duty Sergeant Major, USMC :-| :-!


Semper Fi, Sergeant Major! :-!









.....









I'm now somewhere between semi-retired and retired from my 41-year career in corporate finance.
;-)


----------



## kaeo_15

steve serafin(orlando) said:


> I had to look that one up.
> 
> The discipline of biomechanics integrates the laws of physics and the working concepts of engineering to describe the motion of various body segments and the forces acting on these segments. Injury biomechanics then couples the knowledge of force and motion with a thorough understanding of human anatomy and human tissue mechanics to explore the possible relationships between external events (i.e. automobile accidents) and human tissue injury.
> 
> Very interesting!


It is! I, however, apply my working knowledge of biomechanics in the design of footwear. Injury prevention is always something that I am throughly interested in, but it is not my specialty.


----------



## Guzardus

*Is it me or is there a ridiculously large amount of arrogance on this thread?
Surely, I hope this is not the real demographic and audience of Breitling???*


----------



## SnapIT

It is what it is. Why are you disturbed? We are not in an ego free zone.


----------



## TheBriman

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Stonechild

Police Officer, 17 years, and dabbling in motivational presentations.


----------



## Jan Leonard

Independent Consultant, lives in Holland but works in China and Brazil and ALWAYS travels with a B-1


----------



## k7lro

Jan Leonard said:


> Independent Consultant, lives in Holland but works in China and Brazil and ALWAYS travels with a B-1


Hey Jan - my ex-wife is Chinese 'merican, my current wife is from Brazil and I've worked in the Netherlands. How's that? :-d

I generally travel with an ABC watch but I suspect that the B-1 may displace it.

Edit: by the way, I'm kind of a corp. cop. Well-known, well-disliked.


----------



## PEG NC

29 y/o private equity fund employee. Lots of engineering/scientific professionals here. I guess my job has a quantitative aspect to it.


----------



## shaferwatch

Hey there!
Small Business Owner...Holistic Health Coaching and a Student.

Scott


----------



## Xspect

Registered Nurse


----------



## WSTan

I'm no longer active in my own IT company, now astronomer and photographer. 36 yo.


----------



## bkid

Jewelery salesman,martial artist,drag racer,avid gun enthusiast, and Family man.


----------



## koolpep

All around nice guy, GM of a small Media/IT company specialized on the hospitality industry in Dubai, UAE. Original from Germany.


----------



## Noven

Senior Network Engineer -Tech Lead {Intelligence Agency}


----------



## rhyno46

Small Business Owner - Pro Computer Solutions, Inc. - a managed IT service provider in the greater Kansas City metro area. We specialize in customizing, installing, and maintaining our client's business critical systems.


----------



## CUE

Police officer.


----------



## Watchbreath

:think: :-s Don't know, I've sold them to women, not ladies watches, that includes Navs.
and they wear them. Never seen a women wear a Bentley though.


----------



## jstawasz

Retired Medical Lab Technologist.

Joe


----------



## xinxin

42 yr old lawyer.


----------



## 1st timer

Machinist and small business owner(office maintenance/janitorial service). Into martial arts,watches(duh),fish keeping and familly man.


----------



## taurean123

huff... I own atleat 20 watches but Breitling is just-a-dream watch for me.. Very very expensive.. I believe one fine day I'll have my affordability.


----------



## ff424

A father, husband, believer of a higher power and police officer.


----------



## mondrayuk

*Re: What Kind of Man wears a Breitling? Here is a list of them !!!!*

go to this link Breitling Ambassadors and Celebrities

|> https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/breitling-celebs-67946.html


----------



## rgilbert24

*Re: What Kind of Man wears a Breitling? Here is a list of them !!!!*

58 year old web site designer with a very understanding wife.


----------



## up2nogood

*Re: What Kind of Man wears a Breitling? Here is a list of them !!!!*

Professional investor, importer, retailer and general horse trader. And soon to be father......


----------



## fsabala

Work in the engineering field and also an Army National Guard Officer


----------



## Sabresoft

Structural Engineer


----------



## budfox4life

Financial Analyst


----------



## jb1123

Analytical Chemist


----------



## GOTSVT?

Small business owner/husband/father/beekeeper/horsepower junkie


----------



## Solowis

I have waited a long time to be able to post on this thread-as of last month I now qualify, lol. 

I work in sales/retention for a large telecom firm-selling FTTP internet and video.


----------



## grgmini

I am a BMW Technician, own my own small shop and hope to own a Superocean in the near future. My girlfriend has a Windrider ladies watch given to her by her father as a college graduation gift.


----------



## rddonato

Registered Nurse


----------



## lefrancais

Got my 1st Ling today.
I am an Airline Pilot with Air Canada.


----------



## Brice

lefrancais said:


> Got my 1st Ling today.
> I am an Airline Pilot with Air Canada.


Bienvenue au club, lefrançais...


----------



## Brother Rat

Paratrooper, US Army.


----------



## Tengku

Commercial Pilot


----------



## Claudius65

From all the responses, we can conclude----smart men wear this watch.


----------



## tmc

steve graves said:


> From all the responses, we can conclude----smart men wear this watch.


Or that smart men are well off; and, well off men wear this watch :-d


----------



## kmangino47

police officer 10 years, my brother inlaw is firefihgter also breitling man. I just let my Airwolf go and am on the hunt for replacment Breitling!


----------



## srmdalt

Was going to be a rock star or a zen master, but ended up a dermatopathologist.

Also, I have a white belt in Aikido.


----------



## fongabonga

Marine Pilot


----------



## O2AFAC67

fongabonga said:


> Marine Pilot


I'm guessing VMA-223 cuz you're rocking the coral dial E... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## fongabonga

Nice observation! VMA-311 actually, I had originally wanted the yellow dial and was disappointed for a split second when my wife presented it to me as my winging gift, but the Coral has really grown on me and gets the most wrist time. F4's eh, beast of a jet. Nice to have found this forum!


----------



## mr ling

Banker


----------



## tmc

*Re: i'm multi talented*

professor of CS/ECE & fast computer architecture fanatic/researcher


----------



## O2AFAC67

fongabonga said:


> Nice observation! VMA-311 actually, I had originally wanted the yellow dial and was disappointed for a split second when my wife presented it to me as my winging gift, but the Coral has really grown on me and gets the most wrist time. F4's eh, beast of a jet. Nice to have found this forum!


And Welcome Aboard! We look forward to your postings and pics.  Fly safe.
Best,
Ron


----------



## mark_nsx

*Re: i'm multi talented*

Lead Developer / Analyst, aspiring entrepreneur lol


----------



## Metlin

*Re: i'm multi talented*



tmc said:


> professor of CS/ECE & fast computer architecture fanatic/researcher


Go Jackets?


----------



## petersenjp

Software Administrator for a law enforcement agency.


----------



## Guarionex

Bmx and Subway rider with a watch obsession.

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## fspider

CP & EP (close & executive protection). Laymans terms,= Bodyguard.


----------



## O'Murphy

Recovering investment banker turned cocktail book author.


----------



## al358

Police Lt. 
SA/SOH/Hercules/Steelfish


----------



## MrSparkle

IT Support for an American software company.


----------



## mr.tickles

Packaging designer turned software designer.


----------



## Spit161

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.... No one asked who is the world's *best* aviator and pilot. :-s :think: Easy answer... ;-) At one time or another, _*all*_ of my flight instructors. And when I became an instructor, naturally I assumed the mantle as well... :thanks :-d
> Cheers,
> Ron


Absolutely agree, Ron!
Me? I'm training to be a pilot (fixed wing)...

cheers.


----------



## Dianetix

District Installation Manager for a security firm.


----------



## Hammondo

Military Officer


----------



## HarryBentley

London Barrister


----------



## vserduchka

Marketing professional.


----------



## AllanM3

Yacht Broker.

Super Avenger, M1, Chronomat, Avenger Skyland


----------



## poppydog

School teacher, Head of Special Needs.


----------



## TonyL

Bomb Technician


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

WoMan.


----------



## KustomLincoln

Printing Company owner


----------



## O2AFAC67

This thread has well and truly run its course. On to something else, please. Thread closed.
Ron


----------

